# Let me introduce myself.



## Braden101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Missed this section, so not my first post lol.

My names Braden, im from Perth, Western Australia.

Been in and out of the gym for about 6 months but only really got serious and started following a fullbody program about 2 months ago. And got my diet in check.

Got interested after i quit smoking and drinking (Havnt fully stopped dirnking haha) Just use to lead a very unhealthy lifestyle, thought it was time to get fit and finally be the strong fit guy. Obviously got a long way to go, but its going well.

Really learnt alot in these kind of forums and hope to learn alot more.

Cheers.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 26, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Braden101* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## MyK (Mar 26, 2010)

welcome to IM


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Mredkin (Apr 1, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## kewy (Sep 28, 2010)

good to see another guy from perth.

where do u train?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome


----------



## BillHicksFan (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey man, well done for kicking the unhealthy lifestyle, you've made a good decision. Good luck with it all.


----------



## midwest216 (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome , list some stats please.


----------

